# Reality check,water



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Every time I turn on the news I find reading about water shortage some where, is anybody having this problems near?
Californians struggle for 'normal life,' without water
http://news.yahoo.com/californians-struggle-normal-life-without-water-015521480.html


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Where I live, it's rained something like 27 of the last 30 days. No water issues here...

I think these water issues are self induced. There's been a mad rush of people moving to AZ in the last couple decades. Ummm, isn't Phoenix basically desert?

When the white man first got to California, the LA area was beautiful but no Indians were living there. The Indians knew about 200 years ago that water in that area is an issue.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Illinois just set a "forever" historical record of rainfall for June .... and it's still raining


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*only water issue im having here.is the water bill.lol..we've been getting loads of rain here as well..in which we just got some more yesterday afternoon..cali has very seriuse water problems.and it's a wonder that the people arent moving out,in groves yet.*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> *only water issue im having here.is the water bill.lol..we've been getting loads of rain here as well..in which we just got some more yesterday afternoon..cali has very seriuse water problems.and it's a wonder that the people arent moving out,in groves yet.*


The people that are in the know about the water issues here in California move where water isn't as much of an issue like Northern California and around natural bodies of water.

Moving out of this state is hard. K makes great money here and even if he transferred his book to a different state the pay would never be a good. I think we are concerned with leaving California and then my folks needing up to help them and trying to come back with the wage differences and cost of living. My folks said in 5 years they are moving to an out of state homestead. Once they leave California I will not worry about having to come back to this hell hole.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My first trip to California in 1973 was eye opening. I was driving down the interstate from Las Vegas and the surrounding land was all desert until about 50 miles from the coast. 

It was obvious to me then that water from the Colorado river was the only reason that California could excess.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

No water problems here in the east Texas piney woods. Plenty of lakes, ponds, streams & rivers situated right on top of a huge aquifer. We have our dry years & our wet years like most places but our population is a little more spread out so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

No problem here in Maine, plenty of rain. My well has never come close to being "dried up"


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Most of Oregon is officially in drought status, and people are learning from California's mistakes and paying attention in the early stages.

I went to Cougar Reservoir last month and it looked like this:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm....



> Water, water, everywhere, Nor any drop to drink


How many have a SOLID plan to make your water potable in an emergency?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> How many have a SOLID plan to make your water potable in an emergency?


The house I recently purchased is within blocks of three small freshwater lakes here in Florida (by design). With my 10 each 5 gallon buckets, ceramic filters, 1lb of Calcium Hypochlorite, and rain water, we might be able to last a few years. :beercheer:


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

My plan is to walk out to the well, which is kind of located in the woods, and use the bison hand pump and drink or cook with it directly from the well. Still plan to put up gutters and catchment off the 30x40 ft metal roof barn. We get plenty of rain throughout the year.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> ..., ceramic filters, 1lb of Calcium Hypochlorite, and rain water, we might be able to last a few years. :beercheer:


Excellent! The Cal Hypo will treat 10,000 gallons.

Filter it (again) best you can before it sees the ceramic filter, to keep the filter clean.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

HardCider said:


> My plan is to walk out to the well, which is kind of located in the woods, and use the bison hand pump and drink or cook with it directly from the well. Still plan to put up gutters and catchment off the 30x40 ft metal roof barn. We get plenty of rain throughout the year.


We use our water as it comes from the ground or off the roof. Never heard of anyone filtering or treating rainwater here in Australia until the last few years. I have no problem with cooking with it, showering in it and drinking it. The rubbish they pipe to the townies on the other hand, nup, no way, never gonna touch that stuff


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Excellent! The Cal Hypo will treat 10,000 gallons.
> 
> Filter it (again) best you can before it sees the ceramic filter, to keep the filter clean.


Good advise Thanks


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> How many have a SOLID plan to make your water potable in an emergency?


We've had our wells water tested & it's good! We have wells at both our current residence & our BOL. We have a few 5 gallon buckets of dry chlorine & a Katadyn Ceradyn Water Filter with extra filters. We will likely drill a deep well at the river property.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> We use our water as it comes from the ground or off the roof. Never heard of anyone filtering or treating rainwater here in Australia until the last few years. I have no problem with cooking with it, showering in it and drinking it. The rubbish they pipe to the townies on the other hand, nup, no way, never gonna touch that stuff


You don't worry about drinking water with bird poop in it?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Electric house well 120' deep. Can be readily powered by gasoline generator. When there is no more gasoline, pull the head, pull the submersible pump. Set up tripod with winch, dip the water from the well.

Shallow well by chicken coop with a hand pump.

Small creek behind the house has water flowing in it except for dry summer months.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My current plan includes an occasional rain dance.artydance:artydance:artydance:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The falls and the creek that runs from it year round is less than a half mile from us now. We do have rain barrels and in the summer a pop-up pool that holds over 250 gallons.

Filters of all types plus pool shock by the bucket. We also have various methods to pre-filter any water.

If we owned I'd have a cistern put in and run all the gutters to it.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Out in a desert mountain canyon I've seen condensers placed by a chukar hunting club, they have a galvanized corrigated cover over a water catch pan. Pretty simple to make and it could add to a persons drinking water supplies, probably have to screen it off to keep birds from pooping in it. I have considered running the night dew that collects on our metal roof, it's amazing how much comes out of the downspouts even on hot summer nights.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> You don't worry about drinking water with bird poop in it?


Not at all. Probably much more than bird poop in it . I would have no problem at all drinking from a natural body of water if I knew it's catchment area was clean and natural, be a lot more in that water than bird poop too. I do monitor the total dissolved solids in our stored water, it sits between 5 and 30 ppm depending on the time of year.


----------

